# Contax RTS + Zeiss 85mm 1.4 + Zeiss 50mm 1.4



## makaveddie (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi All,

Would like to draw some feedback from those of you who have experience with Zeiss Planar T* lenses (Contax mount).

My father gave me his older camera equipment, which includes the following:

1) Body - Contax RTS II
2) Lens - Carl Zeiss Planar T* 85mm/1.4
3) Lens - Carl Zeiss Planar T* 50mm/1.4

I've been doing some searching and many people are regarding the planar T's as some of the greatest prime lenses in these ranges. The lenses are almost untouched as far as I can tell.

I currently shoot with a Canon XSi. Do you think it's worth it to buy an adapter for Contax/Yashica to Canon mount just to use these lenses? Does it make more sense to sell them and purchase a newer lens that is better compatible with my camera? I have read about the various adapters out there and likely settled on a fotodiox (haven't chosen between consumer and pro).

I appreciate very much image quality even though I currently shoot with the kit lens and the ef-s 55-250mm telephoto. I've been looking at opportunities to upgrade to better lenses and i think this presents me with an opportunity .

Thoughts?


----------



## TuxXtreme (Feb 20, 2010)

Go Buy some film! Film lenses always work better with the cameras they are made for  You'd be amazed how cool scanned film looks.

Watch out for very cheap adapters though, if you persist. 

Have fun!


----------



## makaveddie (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi, film is expensive and inconvenient though!


----------



## Derrel (Feb 20, 2010)

I would never pay the $89 Fotodiox is asking for their "professional" Contax to Canon adapter. I have purchased adapters, quite a few actually, from Fotodiox, as well 14 different adapters from an eBay vendor located in League City, Texas. I think the brass or bronze adapters, plated with chrome, and sold by eBay vendors for around $17.95 each, work just fine. One thing Fotodiox sells a lot of are rather cheap aluminum adapters; instead of those, I would vastly prefer the Hong Kong-made brass or bronze, plated adapters.

You will be losing automatic diaphragm control, but if you buy a decent, all-metal adapter from eBay, you can buy adapters for both lenses to a Canon d-slr for $35 or so.


----------



## TuxXtreme (Feb 20, 2010)

makaveddie said:


> Hi, film is expensive and inconvenient though!



I understand so well... unfortunately. But if you have the luck to live in the us, there are good deals to make


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 21, 2010)

makaveddie said:


> Hi, film is expensive and inconvenient though!



Not if you learn how to expose properly.


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 21, 2010)

Congrats on receiving such a nice camera/lenses gift from your father!

I would take Tuxxtreme's advice and put a few rolls through that jewel. Shoot with both lenses, scan if you want and be amazed.


----------



## DScience (Feb 21, 2010)

very jealous of the lenses.


----------



## makaveddie (Feb 22, 2010)

Derrel said:


> I would never pay the $89 Fotodiox is asking for their "professional" Contax to Canon adapter. I have purchased adapters, quite a few actually, from Fotodiox, as well 14 different adapters from an eBay vendor located in League City, Texas. I think the brass or bronze adapters, plated with chrome, and sold by eBay vendors for around $17.95 each, work just fine. One thing Fotodiox sells a lot of are rather cheap aluminum adapters; instead of those, I would vastly prefer the Hong Kong-made brass or bronze, plated adapters.
> 
> You will be losing automatic diaphragm control, but if you buy a decent, all-metal adapter from eBay, you can buy adapters for both lenses to a Canon d-slr for $35 or so.



Hi Derrel,

Thanks for the feedback. A lot of the research I did suggested that the ebay adapters are not machined to proper spec (thicker in some areas than others) . In addition, there is issue with the fit not being tight enough (comments about a lot of "play" and the lense actually wiggles!??). Has this been your experience? I've read that fotodiox has better quality control, but now i'm worried about your assessment of their quality .

In the mean time, I think i'll get some film and shoot some photos... i'm anxious to shoot with this again .


----------

